# Any Car people here?



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm a self confessed car guy I hold my hands up, always have been and expect I always will be. Have a couple of renault sports at the moment which have been fettled and an mx5 before that. Any of you people fellow car nuts and if so what have you got?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I used to be a car guy but now I only care if it gets me from point A to point B.

Some of the vehicles I owned in the past - 66 T-Bird, 69 Javelin, 67 and 68 Mustangs at the same time, 72 Barracuda and a Olds Cutlass can't remember the year. Somewhere along the line I switched to pick-ups.

Now I drive an 07 Civic.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I like cars


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I used to be a car guy but now I only care if it gets me from point A to point B.
> 
> Some of the vehicles I owned in the past - 66 T-Bird, 69 Javelin, 67 and 68 Mustangs at the same time, 72 Barracuda and a Olds Cutlass can't remember the year. Somewhere along the line I switched to pick-ups.
> 
> Now I drive an 07 Civic.


Some nice cars you've had, i love american muscle stuff. Big drag racing fan and the 2 go hand in hand. A relative has a late 70's camaro, in need of some restoration but still a nice thing to own.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

First car was a 78 Pontiac Trans Am at 16, wild times lol. Had a 78 mustang that would burn the tires down but would not get traction for anything. But my favorite vehicle that I ever had was a old ford long bed, 0-60 super quick but topped out at about 90 or so. My mom has a pic of me as a baby with my dad under a car


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

OH YEAH.....I love cars always have. The last time I counted I have owned something close to 80 cars and motorcycles over the the years. I am an old guy so I got my first car back in 1955. Some of the more interesting cars I have owned: Crosley, Porsche Speedster, Original Mini Cooper, rotary Engine Mazda, Goliath, (2) Volvo 1800, Volvo 122S. Volvo 6-cyl. , (2) Toyota Prius, (2) VW Things, Ford Mustang, Morris Minor, Opel GT, (4) Jeeps.........currently I drive a 2018 Toyota Highlander, 2009 Toyota Prius and a 1995 Ford Aerostar Van 4WD. Oh yeah, I also had a nice Toyota MR-2 at one point.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I never got to own my dream car, but I did see one at a car show. It was a 1969 Z28 camaro I had friends that owned one, but I never did because the insurance was sky high. My other car I always wanted was a 1966 Pontiac GTO convertible. My vehicle of choice now would be what we used to call a sleeper. A sleeper was a plain car with a very fast motor Now I would like to have an SUV or van big enough for the nieces and nephews with a very quiet lots of horse power motor that would set you back in your seat.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep I love sleepers aswell, not quite in the same league but I have plans to change my 172 clio into standard trim and panels, once that is done a low boost turbo will give 250 bhp per tonne, plenty to surprise people.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

My r26 megane produces around 280bhp with lots of other mods, surprises lots of people who mistake it for a normal megane with a body kit on it. Far from it.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I love some vintage and muscle cars. Back in the day, as kids, you could spot a car and you knew the make, model and year of a car as it went by.

Now days that Ford looks like that Toyota that looks like that Chevy....

My first car was a Ford Gran Torino, I also had a Chevy Nova, Plymouth Satellite and a Pontiac Tempest. Now I just blend in with everyone else.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

My best friend is also and old "Car Nut" and we often talk cars......we have decided that it is a lot more fun to drive an underpowered car fast than to drive a high powered car slow. That may a but of rationalization since neither of us can afford a Porsche 911 or 1969 Z28.

My two best "under the radar" sleepers were my Mini Cooper on a tight twisty road and my Mazda RX-2 rotary engined sedan that would do 130 MPH on a straight road.

I still love to drive and miss having a car with a manual transmission.

GP


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah I'll be sticking with a manual as long as I can, agree with you on more fun driving a slow car fast, my mx5 was only 110 bhp but plenty of fun. In the megane you stick your foot down off a roundabout and very soon your into triple figures, fun in it's own way but a risky fun. Topped it out at an indicated 165mph one time.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I was out in the astern part of the USA once and found it interesting that they called a roundabout a "RODEO".

My days of driving fast for fun are over but I still take great pleasure in driving. We have some really long, straight and level roads east of the Rocky Mountains.

GP


----------

